# Gen cut off with choke off



## mikemcelroy (May 5, 2016)

Generator cuts off when choke is turned off. I have a Generac 7550 EXL which is about 10 years old. It has always run great. The gen has less than 10 hours on it. When I removed the carburetor to clean it was spotless. Gas flows well from tank to carburetor I have done the following in an effort to resolve the problem:
Changed oil
New oil filter
Replaced low oil switch
New spark plug
New carburetor
Fresh gas
New air filter
New battery

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Mike


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Is it a new carb or did you rebuild the old one?

If it runs with the choke on then it is a fuel problem. It has to be the carburetor or fuel supply. Could also be a vacuum leak between the cylinder and carb.


----------



## mikemcelroy (May 5, 2016)

Thanks. I did a little looking last night and discovered that there was a gas filter inside the tank. I removed it but in the process I broke the rubber around it. I have a new one ordered and as soon as it comes in will install and try again. There was a good stream of gas comming out before I remover it but maybe it just was not enough.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## mikemcelroy (May 5, 2016)

*Almost ready to give up*

ok, replaced gas valve. and yes it was a new carb. still no luck. any ideas?


----------



## mikemcelroy (May 5, 2016)

ok, replaced gas valve. and yes it was a new carb. still no luck. any ideas?


----------



## markd (Feb 22, 2014)

gas cap venting properly?


----------



## Enigma-2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Most likely your carb jets are blocked by the use of Ethanol fuel. (Causes gum if not treated with a Ethanol treatment).
There are two ways to fix, one is the take the carb apart and clean manually or use a gas line cleaner. (Preferred).

I like a product called Sea Foam. Add to your gas and run gen until the Sea Foam is in carb. Shut off and let set. The longer it has to work the better. I had to let a snowblower set for a week before it disolved the gum and opened the jets. Given enough time, Sea Foam should open the Jets unless they are really winked up.

In the future try to use only gasoline without Ethanol. (Google "gas stations without Ethanol" to find a station near you.) If you do use Ethanol gas, use mid-grade in small engines (not 89 octane) AND use a Ethanol treatment such as Ethanol Shield or Sta-Bill Ethanol or Sta-Bill Marine 

The reason I recommend a higher octane gas (with Ethanol), is because Ethanol is an alcohol. In as little as 30 days this alcohol can start to separate out (draws water out of the air, the water combines with the products in gas and this will form gunk, clogging the modern, very tiny jets), and when a small, air-cooled engine burns alcohol it will run super hot. Hot enough to burn valves and melt pistons. Using a higher octane will somewhat limit the higher temps, and (possibly) save your engine.


----------

